# Masterbuilt propane smoker problem?



## dixiedog11 (May 12, 2013)

I have a single door Masterbuilt propane smoker.  The last 3 times I have smoked something, it has taken much longer than what I had calculated for the meat to get done.  I know occasionally it can take longer, but every time?  I have a 9 lb butt in there now that I put on at 1AM and it is still going.  Is there something I am doing wrong?  Do I need to modify the smoker to keep insulate it better?  Any recommendations will be greatly appreciated.  I am just getting tired of telling people it will be ready at a certain time and then everyone having to wait.  Luckily I got smart this time and started last night.  This is about the 6th time I have ever smoked anything so I am still new to it.

Thanks

Wes


----------



## dumbwhiteperson (May 12, 2013)

I have the 2-door Masterbuilt I don't have any problems. What temp are you smoking at? Are you using the built in thermometer because they are always way off. 

Also like many people suggested in other threads, i would plan for a hour and a half to 2 hours per pound, especially with butts. That way if it gets done early you can foil it, throw it in a cooler wrapped in towels and let it rest till you need it.


----------



## s2k9k (May 12, 2013)

9# butts in my GOSM propane smoker usually take 18-20 hours at 240*. I got tired of that long of a smoke and started doing them in my Mini at 280* and they are done in 10 hours and are as good if not better.
I don't know what you are calculating times by or what temp you are smoking at. Like DWP said, make sure your therm is correct and figure 1.5-2 hours/lb.
At 2 hrs/lb your 9#er is looking at 18 hrs.I think you are right on track!


----------



## dixiedog11 (May 12, 2013)

I am using the thermometer that came with the smoker.  What is another way to keep up with what the temp is?  

It ended up taking about 15 hrs, which sounds about right based on what you guys said to figure.  It turned out great!  Best thing I have smoked yet.

Thanks!


----------



## davidhef88 (May 12, 2013)

Get a new thermometer. I have the maverick et732. A lot of people here use them. Has 2 probes, one for the smoker temp and one for the meat. It is remote and has high and low temp alarms that can be set. Check out amazenproducts.com. Todd is one of our sponsors and all around great guy.


----------



## s2k9k (May 12, 2013)

15 hours does sound about right. Congrats on a Great meal!!!! Now we just need some pics!
Like David said the Mav is the way to go and Todd has them on sale right now with Free shipping!!! If you are going to be smoking a lot it is well worth the investment!!! I use mine on every smoke and would feel lost without it!


----------



## dixiedog11 (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.  I will get one of the Maverick's and give it a try.


----------

